# Woodworkers Guild DVD



## cranesgonewild

How was it sent to you? Are you in a club of some sort? I might be interested in this.


----------



## rpalm

I do not know how I got on the mailing list. The do have a web site. http://www.wwgoa.com/

http://www.wwgoa.com/shop/


----------



## HokieMojo

I'm pretty sure that if they sent it to you and you didn't request it, you can keep it. They don't have the right to send something you didn't ask for and bill you for it if I don't do what they say (i.e. send it back). I wouldn't intentionally buy from people that engage in such questionable business practices.


----------



## rpalm

It is true that one could keep the unsolicited mailing and WWGOA states that in the mailing.


----------



## hokieman

I got it too. Really hacked me off. I threw it out. Let 'em come and get me. I did review the dvd and I havfe to say there wasn't one thing in there that I didn't already know. It would be good for someone that has very limited experience, though.


----------



## Woodwrecker

I'm not interested in getting DVD's that I didn't ask for, but I do like the Woodworkers Guild of America.
Their web site has many free instructional videos and articles.
And an old klutz like me can use all the help he can get ! lol


----------



## aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

I was irritated as well when i received it. I read the letter and decided I was going to watch it or throw it away given this "odd" marketing technique. To my surprise, I also really enjoyed the DVD and will be sending them the money, looking forward to more in the future. The DVD itself had great production quality, and the instructor was solid. I encourage anyone that gets this to look past the annoying way it got to you and give it a shot.

Andy


----------



## juniorjock

If you receive this dvd in the mail, keep it. If you'll take a little time to read the fine print, it actually says that you may keep the dvd. You didn't ask for it, so, they sent it to you - it's yours. End of story. . . . . I agree, I thought the video was well made and informative, just not enough for me to subscribe. I have all of you guys for that.
- JJ


----------



## juniorjock

If its the one I received, its not that bad, Barry. Not the greatest, but pretty good. Especially for guys just starting out.
- JJ


----------



## drewnahant

I have a friend who recently received an America's TestKitchen cookbook in the same way, but they wanted $59.99. it was actually a nice book, but he didnt want it, but they didnt provide a paid return envelope, so he refused, now they send him a weekly bill and are threatening to go to debt collection and post on his credit report, of course he still wont return it without them paying for shipping on principle, and I agree. I really hate this scam, I will never buy from a company that participates in such dispicable practices.


----------



## juniorjock

The fact is, that if you receive something in the mail, and did not ask for it….. its yours. Nothing they can do. I would throw the stuff away before I'd send it back. But always look it over, it might be some good stuff.
- JJ


----------



## Dusty56

That looks like George on the cover : )
I met him years ago at one of the woodworking shows (he taught a fantastic bandsaw class) and watch him often on youtube.


----------



## juniorjock

Pretty sure that's the guy that's on the video. I can't remember for sure how much of that beard he had.
- JJ


----------



## rpalm

George Vondriska is the instructor in the dvd.


----------



## Challenger601Mech

I get these…I seem to recall that I was in a Wood Worker's Book Club. They eventually phased out, and I believe they reformed as a video club. I have kept quite a few, mostly based on the fact that I forgot to send them back. Once you are past the introductory video, they are more like $27 with shipping. I have been sending them all back lately, and at $2 a pop, that adds up, too. At this point in my life, I really can't afford these, and I really don't have time to watch them, anyway, so I intend to cancel my membership. The ones I have watched seemed pretty good, though. Between the mags I subscribe to, all the stuff you can find for free online, and the Woodsmith program I have been DVR-ing on PBS (I think?), I think I've got plenty of info coming in, without the DVDs. The one think that irritates me is that they really cram them down your throat, frequency wise. Seems like I've been getting one every 2-3 weeks. Suppose I could go to the website and modulate that-one more thing I haven't gotten around to doing.


----------



## Clarence

I too was a bit torqued when I received this unsolicited DVD (I'm sure they bought a subscription list from one of the woodworking magazines), but I watched it and wound up getting 15 or 16 of the ensuing editions.

If you already know all there is to know about woodworking, send it back. But for a guy like me, who had a lot of tools I didn't know how to use, and had never heard of some of the tools I didn't have, these videos were a very helpful basic education. I've watched some of them several times and will watch them again as I get into specific projects. George Vondriska does an excellent job of explaining and demonstrating in a straightforward manner and without a lot of theatrics.


----------



## Howie

I got one unsolicited DVD. Had some good info so I kept it. They sent me requests to return it or pay for it which I ran thru the shredder and eventually they stopped sending them.
To me this is in the same catagory as the WW mags sending you renewals when you are paid up until 2013(remember the world ends December 21,2012) I have stopped renewing any of the mags also.When they expire I'll think about it.
Seems like (even though they promise not too) when they get your name your spam goes up even if you opt out. If they get you on the hook watch out!


----------



## Sawdust2

Got it. Watched with some friends. One friend really is a newbie.He liked it and took it home. Said he would probably subscribed. He liked that it was addressed in a manner the made newbies feel like they could learn something. Plus he can practice in my shop while getting his set up.
I'll get to watch the rest of the series for no money out of my pocket.

Lee


----------



## tierraverde

I too looked up the website, and after watching some of the instructional video's, I signed up as a member.
I would have not joined if they required a credit card.
It's no scam, I believe the information is well done and very professional. The video's they have sent to some people are probably an inadvertent link from the recipient on some other website. Their print clearly states no money is required.

I think they are honest, innocent folks running a legit business receiving revenue from ads, endorsements, etc.


----------



## ACP

Hi folks, I don't chime in vary often as you can plainly see, but I thought I'd mention this. I too received the video and watched it. I too wasn't impressed with the marketing technique but did enjoy the video. I will say that this gentleman is a real woodworker and not some scammer. He does, in fact, come to Sioux Falls, SD where I am from every year and put on seminars at the Stan Houston Woodworking show. I just thought I'd drop that info into the bucket for those not from the upper midwest. I believe he is from the Minneapolis area. I don't know him, but he's a pretty good teacher from what I've seen. Saying all that I think my kid destroyed the DVD trying to change it out of the player for his Thomas the Tank Engine DVD. Oh well. It was pretty basic anyways.


----------



## drewnahant

I did not mean to say that the product or the information is not good, the fact is that since they are letting you view the whole video instead of a preview, it has to be pretty good for them to make this work at all. so in some respects, I applaud them for having a product that they are willing to let you use and really judge before paying for it, but when they send you an unsolicited product and expect you to pay to return it, or be stuck paying for it, I think that is dishonest. Even if they do send a prepaid envelope for return, the fact is that many people will throw it out as junk mail without seeing that they have to return it, or they will lose it, plus, they are asking you to make the effort to repack it and send it back, small deal, but being completely unsolicited, it seems like a dishonest marketing scheem to me.


----------



## juniorjock

I really don't think its a dishonest marketing scheme at all. Read the fine print. It says you can keep the DVD. How would that be dishonest? I'm sure there are lots of folks out there that would go through the trouble to return them just so they wouldn't get in any trouble (in their mind). I was wondering if they send the same segment to everyone. If not, we could do a swap thing with them. I can't remember what the project was.
- JJ


----------



## donjohn24

Regarding* drewnahant's* pal and the unrequested America's TestKitchen cookbook he received, he could do what I did in similar circumstances some years ago, and advise the senders that the book is awaiting their collection, and that he will charge them a weekly storage fee - to be paid when they pick it up!


----------



## Victor708

On occasion I've received some sort of offer such as mentioned. I usually return it attached to a brick or two for the added postage.


----------



## matt1970

what a waste of precious resources…its junk mail like this that is depleting a lot of resources…just got mine today and I did not see the line where it says you are under no obligation to keep it OR send it back…so I came on Lj's since I was sure this was not a new scam…

After reading here I went back and sure enough found the line at the end of the letter…

either way I think this is horrible way to make money…


----------



## davidmicraig

I received the video two years ago. I thought it was well made but didn't want to join a club. I wanted to choose what videos I might have been interested in. I actually contacted the company and told them I liked the video, didn't like the concept. They told me to go ahead and keep it. I suggested to them that it might make better sense to post their videos for sale online on their site or through Amazon. Doesn't look like they took that advice too seriously, which is a shame.

David


----------



## Woodworker51

I got the video a while ago. I watched & found it to be excellent. Since I didn't ask for it, I didn't pay for it & felt no obligation to pay for it. They sent a couple of requests for payment which I ignored & that was the end of it. I don't think it's a scam, I have no problem with how they sent it to me, I saw clearly that I didn't have to pay for it.


----------



## Varcuri

I just received this initial DVD in the mail and was also torqued at the marketing approach. I watched the DVD and thought it was excellent given my level of experience. I hate to sign up for anything like a DVD club but I sure enjoyed the content. Reading this thread it looks like a few of you signed up and have some of the other DVD's. Can you comment on them? The first one was building a small cabinet - are the others also project based? If so, what are some of the projects that come to mind?

I live about 10 miles from George's woodworking school. I might have to take a class from him some day.

Thanks!


----------



## rpalm

I did choose to pay the $12 for the 1st dvd.I received the 2nd and found it very good also but the price and shipping made it a bit pricey for my taste. I do enjoy the web site and emailings. If I was close I would probably attend Georges workshops. He seems like a very good instructor.


----------



## DKV

I guess that'll teach me to read the letter. I received the dvd, watched it and then used it to construct my first cabinet doors. I even ordered the same orange router bits George used in the video. My doors came out great and since I never read the included docs I never paid any money and no one ever said anything. I did receive other notices to buy more but never did.


----------



## helluvawreck

I got it too. Right now it's in my top drawer unopened and unwatched. I didn't ask for it but they sent it to me anyway. I don't have time to do everything that I want to. Time is a real problem to me. I guess that I should send them a note asking them what they want me to do with it. I'll send it back if they send me a posted paid shipping envelope or just throw it in the trash can. I don't think about it unless somebody brings it up. That's happened about three times. Even thinking about it is a waste of time.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

